# Clapton Blackie V2.0



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, well, since i realy enjoyed making the Blackie, decide to make another one.. Hopefully it's gonna be a winner like the first one that Jamie is enjoying pretty well it seems..

SO...body is painted, and main relic is done.. So now for about 3 weeks of dry time.. meanwhile...i'll relic the hardware.

More soon


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Blackie V2.0 is looking mighty fine Alain. I enjoy these threads of your builds and your art.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> Blackie V2.0 is looking mighty fine Alain. I enjoy these threads of your builds and your art.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Well...thank you very much kind sir..


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

looking great Alain ..............i have recently found one of those guitar world magazine posters of blackie , i think it was from the late 80's blackie was in better shape in the poster that the recent pictures not nearly so many dings


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

copperhead said:


> looking great Alain ..............i have recently found one of those guitar world magazine posters of blackie , i think it was from the late 80's blackie was in better shape in the poster that the recent pictures not nearly so many dings


REALY..man..i'de love to see that..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

copperhead said:


> looking great Alain ..............i have recently found one of those guitar world magazine posters of blackie , i think it was from the late 80's blackie was in better shape in the poster that the recent pictures not nearly so many dings


Depending on when from the 80's it was, that might not be Blackie. Blackie was retired in 1985 and Clapton started using the signature series guitars at the time.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

well here she is , i just scanned it its too big for my scanner so she is in 3 pieces


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah...Thanks Copperhead...front seems pretty much the same. Wonder what the back looked like in those days..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> Ah...Thanks Copperhead...front seems pretty much the same. Wonder what the back looked like in those days..


Can't be that different. Like I said, Blackie's been retired since 1985 and has only been played a couple times since then. Unless EC was REALLY clumsy those handful of times, I imagine most of the dings and wear were already there. Too bad the spread didn't include a shot of the back.


----------

